
Computer model says Iran won't build nuclear bombs - epi0Bauqu
http://news.yahoo.com/s/afp/usiranitinternetweaponspoliticsted
======
khafra
Looks like a great real-world opportunity to test Newcomb's Paradox in actual
foreign policy.

